# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Deputeti i Agimit të Artë kundër mësimit të gjuhës shqipe në Volos

## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet, Kryetari i shoqatës ILIRIA, Eduart Tafaj mësuesi i gjuhës shqipe në Volos të Greqisë



*Deputeti i Agimit të Artë kundër mësimit të gjuhës shqipe në Volos*

_Reagime të ashpra të partive të majta SINASPIZMO-si, dhe KKP ndaj Panajotis Iliopulos

Deputeti Panajotis Iliopulos një deklaratë të pabazë: në Shqipëri vriten grekët e pafajshëm

Reagon Kryetari i Bashkisë Volos, z.Panos Skotinjoti: Dhënia e klasave për mësim është më e pakta që kemi bërë për fëmijët e emigrantëve shqiptarë
_
Albert ZHOLI

Mediat lokale të shkruara në Qarkun e Magnesias, nxjerrin në publik një kërkesë të deputetit të Agimit të Artë ndaj Ministrit të Arsimit në Greqi, ku i kërkojnë të japin shpjegim për shkollën shqipe që ka shoqata ILIRIA në Volos, në shërbim të komunitetit të emigrantëve shqiptare. Në fjalën e tij, deputeti i Agimit të Artë, Panajotis Iliopulos kërkon arsyen e dhënies së ambienteve nga Bashkia Volos në shërbim të Shoqatës ILIRIA, dhe përse lejohet mësimi në gjuhën shqipe në një ambient të bashkisë së Volosit siç është DHIEK-u. Ai e quan këtë si një veprim të dënueshëm dhe urgjentisht duhet të ndalohet. Z.Iliopulos, ndër të tjera në pyetjen e tij të shpërndarë në media (datë 18.04.2013), shprehet se ndërsa ne i lejojmë që emigrantët shqiptarë në kurrizin tonë mësojnë gjuhën e tyre dhe në ambientet tona publike, në Shqipëri vriten grekët e pafajshëm! 
Sa për të interesuarit, shoqata Iliria e Qarkut të Magnesias me qendër në Volos, jep mësim falas për fëmijët e emigrantëve në gjuhën shqipe prej 13 vitesh pa ndërprerje. Vetëm në këtë vit shkollor, ndjekin mësimin falas në ambientet e shkollës së mesme profesionale DHIEK, 110 fëmijë emigrantësh shqiptarë!


Sa emigrantë shqiptarë ka në Qarkun e Magnesiss, Volos?

Në Qarkun e Magnesias jetojnë rreth 14.000 emigrantë shqiptarë të ligjshëm. Qarku ka qendër të tij qytetin e Volosit. Në Volos ne si shoqatë kemi 13 vjet që japim mësim falas për fëmijët e emigrantëve. Prej 12 vitesh mësimin e kemi dhënë në ambientet publike përjashtuar vitin e parë që e kemi dhënë në ambiente private.

Kush jep mësim në këtë shkollë dhe kur jepet mësim?

Mësimi jepet nga mësues shqiptarë. Përgjegjës jam vetë unë personalisht. Mësimin e japim çdo të shtunë dhe të diel. Pra kemi bërë një punë sistematike, një punë të detajuar, ku kemi gjetur mbështetjen e gjerë të komunitetit shqiptar. Ndoshta kjo është një nga nismat më të mira të komunitetit tonë, ku ndihemi të mirëorganizuar dhe të motivuar.

A ka rrezik që pas kësaj deklarate të mbyllet shkolla shqipe?

Rrezik për ta mbyllur nuk e besoj të kemi, pasi kemi fituar edhe një gjyq për këtë të cilin po jua tregoj ju të parit dhe mendoj që do të jetë një deklaratë për median e fundit pasi se shoh të arsyeshme ta bëj të madhe. Kemi leje nga Këshilli i Bashkisë për mësimin pasi kemi në dispozicion një shkollë profesionale që është në zemër të qytetit.

Problem tjetër kush është?

Ngelet sërishmi problemi i pasaportave të fëmijëve, pasi aty nuk është shkruar në anglisht apo në greqisht vendlindja e tyre në Greqi. Sa të marrë formë të plotë ky problem, sa të bëhet publike deklarata e qeverisë greke për lëvizjen me ato pasaporta, ne nuk mund të lëvizim me fëmijët në Shqipëri.

A ka terren në zonën tuaj Agimi i Artë?

Fatkeqësisht po. Agimi i Artë ka terren tek ne. Ndoshta është një nga zonat, ku ndikimi i tyre ndihet.

Pas kësaj deklarate të deputetit Panajotis Iliopulos,  si  janë marrëdhëniet me Bashkinë?

Bashkia na e ka dhënë dhe na e jep ndihmën me ambientet pasi kemi marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera. Kemi një bashkëpunim mjaft serioz me Bashkinë. Madje, mund të themi se është një bashkëpunim shumë herë më i mirë se në vendet e tjera, ku ka emigrantë shqiptarë.

Këto marrëdhënie kaq të mira me Bashkinë, ku tjetër konsistojnë?

Ne kemi edhe një emision lajmesh në gjuhën shqipe nga radioja e bashkisë që nga viti 2002 e deri më sot. Këtë privilegj pak nga emigrantët në bashkitë e tjera e kanë. Kjo radio shërben dhe si një abetare tjetër për fëmijët e emigrantëve. 

Ku u bënë më shumë publike deklaratat e Panajotis Iliopulos?

Kishte në përgjithësi i gjithë shtypi grek, madje edhe ai qendror, të cilët i referoheshin në mënyrë të përmbledhur fjalës së deputeti Panajotis Iliopulos. Por mediat që i dhanë më shumë publicitet ishin gazetat lokale që dalin në Qarkun e Magnesias. Komente ka pasur shumë, por dimë që shtypi këtu në Volos, nuk i bënte shumë komente vetëm shkëpuste pjesë nga deklarata e Panajotis Iliopulos.

A bëri përshtypje në Parlament kjo deklaratë?

Nuk e di, por diskutimi i tij u dha në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë më 18.04.2013 në Parlamentin grek!

Po vetë Kryetari i Bashkisë së Volosit a dha ndonjë deklaratë?

Po. Po ju nis në ligjëratë të drejtë deklaratën e tij...

Volosi nuk do jetë Manoladha! 
Kështu deklaron sot (19.04.2013) Kryetari i Bashkisë Volos z.Panos Skotinjoti. Një deklarim i tillë, vjen direkt pas kërkesës së deputetit të Agimit të Artë, Panajotis Iliopulos për të mbyllur klasat e gjuhës shqipe të Shoqatës ILIRIA!
Përsa i përket vendimit të Këshillit drejtues KEPKA-DHIEK të Bashkisë së Volosit, për dhënien e ambienteve në përdorim dy herë në javë Shoqatës ILIRIA të emigrantëve shqiptarë, vendim, i cili u mor unanimisht, është më e pakta që mundëm të bëjmë. Në bazë të këtij vendimi, ne u kemi krijuar kushtet fëmijëve të bashkëqytetarëve tanë, të cilët duan ta ndiejnë Greqinë si vendin e tyre, të ruajnë paralelisht edhe lidhjet me vendlindjen e tyre. Është një vendim, të cilin si bashki e kemi në plan të parë, pasi edhe politika që ndjekim për integrimin e emigrantëve në shoqërinë Greke, është një veprim normal dhe detyrë e të gjithëve ne! Vendi jonë e ka jetuar emigracionin, dhe të gjithë e dimë që grekët emigrantë, të parën gjë që bënin ishte ruajtja e gjuhës, fesë dhe kulturës, nëpërmjet lidhjeve me vendlindjen. Sot, jemi të detyruar dhe është kushti ynë që të krijojmë të njëjtat kushte edhe për emigrantët, të cilët janë bashkëqytetarët tanë. Është koha të ndalojmë të luajmë me zjarrin, dhe as ta fshehim problemin poshtë tapetit! Duhet ta shohim dhe ta përballojmë emigracionin si një problem i përbashkët europian dhe me respekt ndaj tyre e të drejtave të tyre njerëzore.

Kjo ishte e gjithë deklarata?

Kjo është vetëm një pjesë e deklaratës së Kryetarit të Bashkisë z.Panos Skotinjoti. E ndiejmë detyrim ta falënderojmë, pasi ka qenë gjithnjë në krahun e emigrantëve shqiptarë dhe me të vërtetë na vlerëson si bashkëqytetarë. Këtë e tregon më së miri edhe ngritja e Këshillit të emigrantëve në këtë bashki të drejtuar prej tij.

*REAGIM
*
20/04/2013 Volos!
Vazhdojnë akoma mbas 4 ditësh ngacmimet e Agimit të Artë ndaj shoqatës ILIRIA! 
Sot në (20.04.2013), media kemi edhe një shkrim, si një përgjigje e logjikshme nga Jonalda Premto, mësuese e klasave të gjuhës shqipe, por edhe anëtare e Kryesisë së Shoqatës ILIRIA për Qarkun e Magnesias-Volos. Në përgjigjen e zj.Premto kemi edhe një përshkrim të shkurtër, por plot domethënës për ndjesinë shpirtërore të fëmijës, si dhe ndikimet tek ata nga grupet tejet raciste dhe naziste. Përveç Jonaldës një përgjigje e ashpër  erdhi dhe nga dy parti të majta greke, nga SINASPIZMO-si, ashtu edhe nga KKP-ja! Të dyja këto parti parlamentare, na dolën në krah ne si emigrantë dhe e dënuan ashpërsisht kërkesën e deputetit të Agimit të Artë z.Iliopulos për mbylljen e klasave në gjuhën shqipe të shoqatës ILIRIA në Volos.

----------

